# 30 min of gaming and temp is 60+



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 14, 2011)

While playing Dragon age2 or NFSHP jst for 30 min.. temp reaches 60+ very easily...
here is the attachment of speedFan readings..

what to do now guyz? i think this much temp will definately gonna hurt my rig..
ma room is on top floor.. so generally room temp is not as low as expected in normal case.

and 5 min after gameplay.. temperature reaches this much(normtemp.png)..

Fans in cabby-
REAR- 1 X 120mm 
SIDE-2 x 120mm,
TOP- 1 X 200mm


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

well its somehow ok
because its delhi and summers 

and if you want to curb the temperature a little bit then remove your HSF ,clean it and apply new thermal paste and then see the difference


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 14, 2011)

thats normal.......... no need to worry,


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 14, 2011)

if its normal then no problem...
its not have been a long tym i purchased new PC..whether applying new thermal paste would be recommendable??


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

Post with RealTEMP. That is more reliable.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 14, 2011)

this happen before gaming and after 25min of NFSHP


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

well your idle temps are are not that cool
just do a thorough cleaning and apply new thermal compound


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 14, 2011)

My temps are

Athlon II X4 CPU 35C(Idle) 48C(Load)-----------Heatsink has some dust needs to be cleaned
HD6850 GPU       43C(Idle) 67C(Load)-----------New
under maximum possible settings for Bioshock 2007
so it goes to say everyone must be having these temps
i guess its just summer


----------



## mitraark (Apr 14, 2011)

60-70 is fine i think at that load, don;t worry much.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 14, 2011)

when I game my cpu temps would be around 65-75 and gpu always above 85...........


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

^^
That is fine.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> when I game my cpu temps would be around 65-75 and gpu always above 85...........



May I know what CPU and GPU you have? and your ambient temp also?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> My temps are
> 
> Athlon II X4 CPU 35C(Idle) 48C(Load)-----------Heatsink has some dust needs to be cleaned
> HD6850 GPU       43C(Idle) 67C(Load)-----------New
> ...



my rig is also almost new.. i wonder how much dust must be accumulated there..

anyways since its now that serious as you guyz are saying.. i think cleaning once would be enough


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> May I know what CPU and GPU you have? and your ambient temp also?



i7 930 and sapphire hd 5850, ambient temp always 35 C plus......... afternoons around 40C.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> i7 930 and sapphire hd 5850, ambient temp always 35 C plus......... afternoons around 40C.



Well that's a HT CPU and I think the temps are more or less okay, in my case when I game, temp hovers around 70-71°C, ambient same as you, but not 40°C coz I turn the AC before it hits 40°C . My GPU temp stays at 78-80°C, though your card might have higher temp as it's an older card, and also so powerful.
BTW- What cabby are you using and make sure fans are installed properly. I have installed 2 top, 1 front and back and 2 cooler fans, still can't hold it under 70°C.
Do you have any Cooler installed or the Intel stock one?


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Could be related to any number of things. Have you checked if your CPU fans speed up properly? Sometimes, dust accumulates on the fan fins so you have to clean the CPU, GPU and cabinet fans once a month.

Also, have you tied up all the cables in your cabinet? Good cable management can make a difference to system temps. maybe you need to reapply thermal paste on your CPU..

try installing additional fans in your cabinet as well.

and i maybe wrong, but I think TJMax for i5 CPUs is around 100 degrees, right? So you don't have much to be worried about.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> and i maybe wrong, but I think TJMax for* i5* CPUs is around 100 degrees, right? So you don't have much to be worried about.



He has a i7.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well that's a HT CPU and I think the temps are more or less okay, in my case when I game, temp hovers around 70-71°C, ambient same as you, but not 40°C coz I turn the AC before it hits 40°C . My GPU temp stays at 78-80°C, though your card might have higher temp as it's an older card, and also so powerful.
> BTW- What cabby are you using and make sure fans are installed properly. I have installed 2 top, 1 front and back and 2 cooler fans, still can't hold it under 70°C.
> Do you have any Cooler installed or the Intel stock one?



am on stock cooler, as as of now not going to over clock and cabby is HAF 932-  a full tower.


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

temperature is normal. nothing to worry about.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

That's very nice cabby you have there. Make sure all the fans are installed, try to get the best airflow fans(they will be noisy, but they do their job very well), and also try to do some cable management as others mentioned. Also try to apply a new thermal paste. If those things keep your temperature around 70°C then it's okay, otherwise you may try to install an Air Cooler. I don't have a lot if ideas about this PC stuff but frankly I don't like my CPU temp going above 70°C and I simply won't allow it 
If your room has AC then turn it on when temp reaches max high especially when gaming for long.



shruti said:


> temperature is normal. nothing to worry about.



Welcome lady , are you the one who posts regularly on Gsmarena?


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Welcome lady , are you the one who posts regularly on Gsmarena?


thx for the welcome. i do post on Gsmarena, but not regularly.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> That's very nice cabby you have there. Make sure all the fans are installed, try to get the best airflow fans(they will be noisy, but they do their job very well), and also try to do some cable management as others mentioned. Also try to apply a new thermal paste. If those things keep your temperature around 70°C then it's okay, otherwise you may try to install an Air Cooler. I don't have a lot if ideas about this PC stuff but frankly I don't like my CPU temp going above 70°C and I simply won't allow it
> If your room has AC then turn it on when temp reaches max high especially when gaming for long.
> 
> 
> ...




yep I do keep check of temps............... and yes the room has AC.............



shruti said:


> thx for the welcome. i do post on Gsmarena, but not regularly.



wow a techie girl...................... Welcome to our forum........


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

shruti said:


> thx for the welcome. i do post on Gsmarena, but not regularly.



Yea, on Samsung Wave page


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Could be related to any number of things. Have you checked if your CPU fans speed up properly? Sometimes, dust accumulates on the fan fins so you have to clean the CPU, GPU and cabinet fans once a month.
> 
> Also, have you tied up all the cables in your cabinet? Good cable management can make a difference to system temps. maybe you need to reapply thermal paste on your CPU..
> 
> ...



yeah you are right.. i think i should try this now.. 

and what does that "distance to TJMax signifies?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2011)

TjMax is the maximum permissible temp for a specific model of an Intel Proccy
when your temps are well distanced from the TJMax, you shouldn't have to worry about the  temp affecting your proccy
Note
TJmax differs from model to model
it is not known how they are calculated by intel engineers


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ohk thats y Distance to TJMax decreases when proccy temp increases... 
thanks ...


----------



## shruti (Apr 16, 2011)

in laptops when you hit TjMax, they switch off automatically.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ that happens in PC too if power management software are installed in PC IMO..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ that happens in PC too if power management software are installed in PC IMO..



this feature is available in almost all processors/motherboards that were launched last couple of years


----------

